# Pensacola Beach Pier. Marker 22W



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kind of a weird question, but does anyone know approximately how far 22W is from the beach?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

From the pier to the marker? 1.5 to the beach ball water tower.



https://myescambia.com/docs/default-source/sharepoint-public-safety/pensacola-beach-walkovers-access.pdf


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

ST1300rider said:


> From the pier to the marker? 1.5 to the beach ball water tower.
> 
> 
> 
> https://myescambia.com/docs/default-source/sharepoint-public-safety/pensacola-beach-walkovers-access.pdf


No. The 22W marker ON the pier to the beach.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

231 yards, 2 feet and 9 inches. We once had a pier rat on here tell us how he threw a 24 ounce egg sinker and ring a coffee can with it practicing for his shot at that boat that comes within 300 yards of the pier since they have the whole gulf to fish in. J/K.....well maybe not.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

PompChaser315 said:


> Kind of a weird question, but does anyone know approximately how far 22W is from the beach?


why?
jack


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

jack2 said:


> why?
> jack


Got a bet going with a buddy of mine


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

1 human step = about 2-2.5 feet.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> Got a bet going with a buddy of mine


use a range finder so there is a agreement on correct distance


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Is thats the number for the supports its 347.36' to where the water meets the beach depending on tide.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Is thats the number for the supports its 347.36' to where the water meets the beach depending on tide.


Thanks man. How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Google Earth tools and a WAG on what the number meant.

I could be a support or two off is there's some hidden on the sand side.

Lemme get you the distance between supports.

ETA Seems to be 31.5' between supports but whenever I zoomed in to place start/end points, things were moving around and placement wasn't consistent.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Google Earth tools and a WAG on what the number meant.
> 
> I could be a support or two off is there's some hidden on the sand side.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me! Thanks for taking the time to figure that out. I said it was less than 125 yds. My buddy owes me a sixer


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Day'um, a 6-pack will just piss me off, I would've went for a case.


----------

